# the black merc



## newparts (Jun 4, 2004)




----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: the black merc (newparts)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jHop203 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: the black merc (GTI1.8)*

love it


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: the black merc (newparts)*

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hitter11 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: the black merc (newparts)*

Nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrsixpack (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: the black merc (newparts)*

whos is it..........


----------



## jettaman161 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: the black merc (vrsixpack)*

g-damn I want that car


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: the black merc (newparts)*

ouch


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

great looking auto, must be a blast to drive


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

On a side note, my buddy had a frinds freshly rebuilt engined (over $100,000 in receipts) 25th anniversary Countach for the day a week or two ago. Black on white leather, so nice!


----------



## brinskan (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*

one day


----------



## MZMDCM99 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (brinskan)*

bump


----------



## big_b (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (MZMDCM99)*

just curious...what size rims/tires are those?


----------



## Bux (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: the black merc (GTI1.8)*

I wish I had one


----------



## vr6_jetta (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: the black merc (newparts)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## My Bora 1.8t (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: the black merc (vr6_jetta)*

who's is it?


----------



## AudiTeChZ (Aug 17, 2004)

supercharge it!!!


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (AudiTeChZ)*

nice pic


----------



## Austrian Beauty (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (icedmocha)*

That is sexy.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (Austrian Beauty)*

Truly Beautiful


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

not a big fan of the rims on that car....my friend has one lime green with lime green rims with chome lips. Looks very nice. and sounds like a motorcycle with that exhaust.


_Modified by Wolfsburg1Point8T at 11:28 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## vwp1mp (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolfsburg1Point8T* »_not a big fan of the rims on that car....my friend has one lime green with lime green rims with chome lips. Looks very nice. and sounds like a motorcycle with that exhaust.

_Modified by Wolfsburg1Point8T at 11:28 PM 9-15-2004_

Bullsh1t you sound like you have no idea what your talking about. Busta Rhymes has the exact car you just explained.
Chris


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwp1mp)*

word


----------



## Wolfsburg1Point8T (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

must i post a picture? 
and i guess i dont know what i am talking about. missy just happens to suck at driving and has been through 5 15k clutches. But still i am ignorant. Wait till sunday or monday. Ill post a pic. Unless he comes out in the ferrari vert. well see.


_Modified by Wolfsburg1Point8T at 7:40 PM 9-16-2004_


----------



## JEDI 2.0 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Wolfsburg1Point8T)*

. .yeah, but take a 2nd look @ the HOUSE in the background! I'd LOVE a Merc, too, but not if i had to live in THAT







I'll take a $200k house over a $200k car any day


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (JEDI 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEDI 2.0* »_. .yeah, but take a 2nd look @ the HOUSE in the background! I'd LOVE a Merc, too, but not if i had to live in THAT







I'll take a $200k house over a $200k car any day

It could be a small beach house.


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

a $200k house isn't a house at all where I live...it's an OUThouse


----------



## jshjtta (Aug 20, 2004)

a small beach house in so cal doesn't exist for 200k unless a family member owns it outright and is helping someone out!!! a small one starts at about 600k+ condos sell for at least that with views!!! so for 200k, i'll take the car!! even with the rims...The guy probably had to stop and pee and the view of that house helped it all work out!!lol


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwp1mp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwp1mp* »_
Bullsh1t you sound like you have no idea what your talking about. Busta Rhymes has the exact car you just explained.
Chris

Missy Elliot bought it from him if I'm not mistaken


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (Leweyb)*

Knowing what celeb has a Lambo of what color and with what custom stuff isn't that hard for someone with access to MTV.com or any other exotic fan site to know...
I'm ALWAYS leary of folks that claim to own, or have a friend that owns, the latest and greatest of the Italian exotics, especially Lamborghini.
I'd be more inclined to believe that your make believe friend owns a Series III Espada... but then that would require an actual enthusiasts-level knowledge for you to even claim... 
My $1 says this is just another person trying to make themselves out to be friends with the rich and famous... when in reality they have friends that drive riced out civics or the like.


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (ElecMoHwk)*

this thread is sad. sadsadsad. My good friend the Sulatan of Brunei has not 1 but many Lambo's. I drive them often. Just the other day we were talking (I am fluent in Bruneigian lingo).


----------

